# Maddow Blasts Fox from her Glass House at MSNBC



## Ragnar (Nov 8, 2010)

Funny vid...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txjXBx9-2c0[/ame]

Hat tip to HA...



> Wait, didnt Rachel Maddow assure us on Friday that, unlike those mercenary wingnuts at Fox News who let Republican guests pitch donation URLs on the air,* MSNBC is not a political operation?* Six full minutes of fact-checkin fun here via Johnny Dollar, who not only spent hours piecing this lowlight reel together but has an accompanying post delving further into the hypocrisy. Somehow, Hannity and Palin raising money for conservatives is qualitatively different from Ed Schultz and Harold Ford doing the same for liberals. Which, I guess, is true: When Hannity and Palin push their side, theyre playing politics, whereas when Schultz and Ford push theirs, theyre making news. Please do take time to read his post and watch the clip; I promise, youll enjoy every minute.





FHWiR: The Phony 'Journalism' of Rachel Maddow | slanders | johnny dollar's place



> Rachel Maddow gave a lengthy defense of the recently suspended Keith Olbermann that spent little time justifying his violation of NBC policy (undisclosed donations to Democratic candidates). Instead Ms Maddow sought to fog the issue by launching into a diatribe about the evils of...Fox News! She kicks it off with a laundry list of sins from Fox News hosts. Unfortunately, she cites example after example that have nothing to do with Fox! Hannity interviewing his pal John Gomez: Rachel doesnt tell you this but that was on his radio show. Hannity endorses Kasich: radio. Beck helps Bachmann raise money: again, radio.
> 
> Maddow thinks she has a gotcha when she reveals that Sean Hannity headlined a Republican fundraiser. But then theres this:
> 
> ...



Good stuff.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 8, 2010)

i sense exploding liberal morons heads


----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2010)

ROTFLMAO! How hysterical...and what a farce!!


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Funny vid...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txjXBx9-2c0
> 
> ...



The News says.........You're a political operation for the DNC........what do they win Johnny?????


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 8, 2010)

She's been quite emotional and not-very-reasonable since her mentor and the guy who brought her into the company got yelled at by the boss :/


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 9, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> She's been quite emotional and not-very-reasonable since her mentor and the guy who brought her into the company got yelled at by the boss :/



"And she aches just like a woman
But she breaks just like a little girl"


----------



## liebuster (Nov 9, 2010)

The absolute arrogance of these people on MSDNC is beyond words. They can't go a single freaking day with out talking about their competitor that *ABSOLUTELY DESTROYS THEM IN RATINGS*.

When will they give it up and just admit defeat.?

Has anybody noticed that MSNBC actually air more liberal commentators than Fox? Their nightly line up is Ratigan, Mathews, Shultz, olbermann, Maddow, and O'donnell and not one news program at all. No news show just all left wing opinions. Fox will have Beck, Hannity and O'reilly and between those shows they have the actual news shows. The facts are stunning


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 9, 2010)

liebuster said:


> The absolute arrogance of these people on MSDNC is beyond words. They can't go a single freaking day with out talking about their competitor that *ABSOLUTELY DESTROYS THEM IN RATINGS*.
> 
> When will they give it up and just admit defeat.?
> 
> Has anybody noticed that MSNBC actually air more liberal commentators than Fox? Their nightly line up is Ratigan, Mathews, Shultz, olbermann, Maddow, and O'donnell and not one news program at all. No news show just all left wing opinions. Fox will have Beck, Hannity and O'reilly and between those shows they have the actual news shows. The facts are stunning



No gnu's is good gnus?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAwVIZDAUF0[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2010)

Rachel Maddow rocks. 

She is one of the few honest journalist out there.

The people at FoxNews are lying pieces of shit.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2010)

liebuster said:


> The absolute arrogance of these people on MSDNC is beyond words. They can't go a single freaking day with out talking about their competitor that *ABSOLUTELY DESTROYS THEM IN RATINGS*.
> 
> When will they give it up and just admit defeat.?
> 
> Has anybody noticed that MSNBC actually air more liberal commentators than Fox? Their nightly line up is Ratigan, Mathews, Shultz, olbermann, Maddow, and O'donnell and not one news program at all. No news show just all left wing opinions. Fox will have Beck, Hannity and O'reilly and between those shows they have the actual news shows. The facts are stunning



FoxLies is 100% propaganda.

I love the lie about Obama's trip to India costing $200 million dollars a day. That's a classic.

Oh and by the way...Fox knows it's a lie, they just figure you are too dumb to figure it out.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Rachel Maddow rocks.
> 
> She is one of the few honest journalist out there.
> 
> The people at FoxNews are lying pieces of shit.


still totally fucking delusional


----------



## Kat (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Rachel Maddow rocks.
> 
> She is one of the few honest journalist out there.
> 
> The people at FoxNews are lying pieces of shit.





ummm she was just proven to be a* L-I-A-R!*


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2010)

Kat said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Maddow rocks.
> ...



Hardly.

Lying requires prior knowledge.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


she does it on her own show you fucking dishonest PoS


----------



## Kat (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Ohhh you are saying she is stupid then.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


Which means that you lie here on a daily basis.


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2010)

Kat said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Why don't you watch her show sometime?

You might learn something.

The people at FoxLies know they are lying, except maybe for Michelle Malkin who is just bat shit crazy.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


but, if he plead ignorance, wouldn't you believe it?


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



And your posts are nothing but moronic insults.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


SURE


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 9, 2010)

If johnny dollar's place says it, it must be Pulitzer prize journalism


----------



## Kat (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...




How do you know I haven't?


----------



## Oddball (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


And your posts are nothing but moronic.

What else is new?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


then they fit you, because you are a moron


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2010)

Rachel is head and shoulders above most of the journalists out there...including Olbermann.

Very bright girl...


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> If johnny dollar's place says it, it must be Pulitzer prize journalism


did you watch the video, peabrain?


----------



## Kat (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Rachel is head and shoulders above most of the journalists out there...including Olbermann.
> 
> Very bright girl...



She's head alright. Lying one. Not very bright. She was easy to discredit.


----------



## liebuster (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Rachel is head and shoulders above most of the journalists out there...including Olbermann.
> 
> Very bright girl...



You need to go to the first post and watch the video. She proclaims that Fox is a political operation because republican canidates will pitch their fundraising sites while at the same time MSNBC is having democrat canidates pitching their fundraising sites. 

The fact is she is not a journalist. She gives her opinion. She gave her opinion that Fox is somehow unmoral because they had political canidates pitch their fundraising sites yet she failed to check if her own network is guiilty of the same thing. 

I can tell your a Maddow fan because all you can say is "Fox Lies"  and "They are not real news" as if your chosen network is

You don't see commentators on Fox accusing MSNBC commentators of "bad journalistic practices" while at the same time claiming to be a journalist. Yet you see that everyday over at MSNBC. Like I said. *The arrogance is beyond words.*


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 9, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > If johnny dollar's place says it, it must be Pulitzer prize journalism
> ...



Yes I did. And, I watched Rachel Maddow's real segment when it was broadcast. She makes some valid points. Did you?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nZnMumCKXU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nZnMumCKXU[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

i watched the video in the OP, pinhead
or i wouldnt have asked you if YOU did
get that, pinhead?

and get this, peabrain, i dont give a RATS ASS how much WHO gave to any candidate
the point is she bitches about the very same thing SHE does
shes a fucking HYPOCRITE


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 9, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> i watched the video in the OP, pinhead
> or i wouldnt have asked you if YOU did
> get that, pinhead?
> 
> ...



I watched the OP video, but I also watched Rachel Maddow's segment which I gave you a link to. I figured you would be too fearful to watch it, I was right.

There is nothing wrong with having candidates on the air, and having a candidate promote their website or fund-raising organization.

When a pundit raises money for a candidate or for a party by making public appearances or making on the air endorsements, it is no longer being a pundit, it is being a political hack. But again, I am not surprised by your position, it fits your lack of intelligence and your lack of ethics and character.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > i watched the video in the OP, pinhead
> ...


no, you were WRONG, as usual

and you give HER a pass for what you just said was wrong
fuck off you pathetic hypocrite


----------



## elvis (Nov 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > i watched the video in the OP, pinhead
> ...



why would anyone be too fearful to watch her?


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 9, 2010)

elvis said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Ask neg reppin' dive.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


i watched it, fucktard


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 9, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Try not to overwhelm me with your literary acumen. Please keep it down to something smaller than War & Peace.

I apologize, your literary skills were probably stunted by that mean liberal 9th grade teacher who greeted you with 'nice TOOTH'


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 9, 2010)

I am beginning to believe Maddow post here.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I am beginning to believe Maddow post here.


bfgrn?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


sorry i dont meet your pathetic standards on here
go fuck yourself


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 9, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I am beginning to believe Maddow post here.
> ...



It's possible


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 9, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Na, I'm smart, but not Rhodes Scholar with a PhD smart.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Still not impressed.


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 9, 2010)

See the OP for the Maddow hypocrisy. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5QGkOGZubQ[/ame]



Only Maddow knows. Only Maddow knows.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Rachel Maddow rocks.
> 
> She is one of the few honest journalist out there.
> 
> The people at FoxNews are lying pieces of shit.




Rachel is one of the sexiest men alive!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 9, 2010)

Kat said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Maddow rocks.
> ...



She is not a liar.  Fox has been caught in many lies tho.


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 9, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



It goes farther than that. I heard a retired CIA agent whose expertise was the old Soviet Union and the Eastern Bloc countries say the propaganda coming out of Fox News is at the same level as Pravda. But I suspect most Russians knew Pravda was propaganda.

And former G.W. Bush speechwriter David Frum recently spoke out on Nightline.
Frum: "Republicans originally thought that Fox worked for us and now we're discovering we work for Fox. And this balance here has been completely reversed. The thing that sustains a strong Fox network is the thing that undermines a strong Republican party."

And Frum got fired from the American Enterprise Institute for his op-ed piece Waterloo

We followed the most radical voices in the party and the movement, and they led us to abject and irreversible defeat.

There were leaders who knew better, who would have liked to deal. But they were trapped. Conservative talkers on Fox and talk radio had whipped the Republican voting base into such a frenzy that deal-making was rendered impossible. How do you negotiate with somebody who wants to murder your grandmother? Or  more exactly  with somebody whom your voters have been persuaded to believe wants to murder their grandmother?

Everyone is entitled to his own opinion, but not his own facts.
Daniel Patrick Moynihan


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Excellent Frum quotes and I love the Moynihan quote.  I've been hearing that one recently.  It fits in this day and and time.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 9, 2010)

Exactly why do intelligent people watch either Fox News or MSNBC???
I used to watch Fox News and I have watched MSNBC.  I then came to the conclusion, why would I want to let an extremely biased news source dumb me down?  Isn't the best way to determine what side of the issue you are on is by using objctive thinking?  I don't know, to me regularly using a biased news source is just intellectually lazy. Look, neither one is even honest about what they are, MSNBC's "Lean Forward", a more accurate slogan would have been "Lean Left".  Fox News' "Fair & Balanced", an more honest slogan would have been "Fairly Biased"!
Has there ever been a discussion on this subject?  I would think so but as I'm new here, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> It goes farther than that. I heard a retired CIA agent whose expertise was the old Soviet Union and the Eastern Bloc countries say the propaganda coming out of Fox News is at the same level as Pravda. But I suspect most Russians knew Pravda was propaganda.
> 
> And former G.W. Bush speechwriter David Frum recently spoke out on Nightline.
> Frum: "Republicans originally thought that Fox worked for us and now we're discovering we work for Fox. And this balance here has been completely reversed. The thing that sustains a strong Fox network is the thing that undermines a strong Republican party."
> ...



Might enjoy this website then...

The People's Cube - Correct Opinions for Progressive Liberals - Political Humor & Satire

FWIW, the problem with Pravda was not just it's lack of objectivity, the problem was it was part of a State controlled monopoly. There is no completely unbiased news organization. Never has been and never will be. The trick is to have many sources of information and to think for yourself.


----------



## westwall (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...






He had to drop them to the proper level!


----------



## westwall (Nov 9, 2010)

elvis said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...






She's not frightening, just boring.


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 9, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > It goes farther than that. I heard a retired CIA agent whose expertise was the old Soviet Union and the Eastern Bloc countries say the propaganda coming out of Fox News is at the same level as Pravda. But I suspect most Russians knew Pravda was propaganda.
> ...



There is nothing progressive about the old Soviet Union. It is one of the most conservative countries in the world. Ever research how many liberal journalists have been killed there?


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



It still happens in Russia today. Journalist are also at great risk in Cuba who are one of the worst offenders when it comes to freedom of the press. China is bad as is North Korea. (there is a pattern developing here btw)

Your bizarre claims and confusion of tense notwithstanding, journalist are at risk in many countries around the world. God bless the U.S.A.


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 9, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Ragnar said:
> ...



Yes, there is a definite pattern: Conservatism is based on latitude, longitude and date of birth. 

And another: While not all conservatives are authoritarians; all highly authoritarian personalities are political conservatives.
Robert Altmeyer


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 9, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Dude.It's "puff puff give" not "puff puff puff puff puff". Put the joint down and have a good night man.


----------



## jimbetty123 (Nov 10, 2010)

Conservative Blogs Central: Rachel Maddow Blasts Fox from her Glass House at MSNBC!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 10, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


You're still as dumb as a box o' rocks I see.......Truly sad!


----------



## Sheldon (Nov 10, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Funny vid...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txjXBx9-2c0
> 
> ...




I never understood why people even watch these talking heads. MSNBC, Fox, whatever... they're all a bunch of clowns.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > Funny vid...
> ...



I think some people just want to have their beliefs spoon-fed to them.  It's easy and dosen't require thinking.


----------

